# Brief explanatory of a Betta



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello, are Betta's those tort of metallic colourful fish that dont need much of a big tank? And are they easy to look after. When i was alot younger i had Japanese fighting fish and i still own that tank with 1 plant, i would just need to go buy rocks. can someone please explain what requirements these little guys need etc.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tank size-No less that two gallons.Three and up is prefered,as they like to swim,and benefit from filtered water like any other fish.
Heater-adjustable,so you can get the water to 84.They are tropical,and enjoy the warmth
Plants-They appreciate live plants,as this will help the water quality and give them places to rest and hide.But silk will be ok.Plastic not reccommended,as many will rip delicate finnage.
Cave-A terra cotta pot overturned or other cave like hide is always a welcome addition.
If you have a terra cotta pot,either wittle the hole on the bottom to make it larger,or cover it with craft canvas,as bettas are nosy and will hurt their noses by trying to force through it.
Lid-A tight fitting hood is a necessaty.They jump.
Surface air-They are air breathers,so even though the tank needs to be covered,they have to be able to reach surface air.Leave the water level about an inch from the top so they have plenty.
Food-Pellets and frozen are highly suggested,as the way the stomaches are made,freeze dried and flake can cause bloating and swim bladder issues,the latter of which is not always reversable.


Tankmate are a big issue.If the tank is three gallons or less,then its too small for any tank mates,except a few shrimp.Most bettas will munch on them though.Larger tanks are very appreciated and can give more options.Dwarf cories are welcome,as they are bottom dwellers.The basic rule,is no nippy fish,no super colorful fish and no bettas with bettas,unless spawning.(which is a challenge,lol)


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you think 5g is big enough for some cories? its 10g divided


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of cories?Dwarf then yes.also filtration plays a large part.If its just the betta and the cories,then you dont need to divide,the betta shouldnt mess with them.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

No 5g for 2 bettas,1 betta on each side.The filter is one you referred to me in another thread that you can control water flow that has good reviews


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see now,lolz.Yeah dwarf cories will be ok.I think the pandas are dwarfs.Maybe susankat can verify for me though.


----------

